# UK Gurdwaras Insult Guru Sahib By Promoting Naamdhari Cult



## kaur-1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*                 UK Gurdwaras Insult Guru Sahib by promoting Naamdhari Cult *​ *         Wednesday 21st of February 2007        *
*         Panthic Weekly News Bureau

*​  United Kingdom - Earlier this month, Panthic Weekly exposed (see Naamdharis Performing Keertan at Gurdwaras) the intentional distortion of Gurbaani by Naamdhari Keertanis who are currently touring the UK after members of the UK Sangat who heard their Keertan highlighted the beadbi. Naamdhari Baljeet Singh and Gurmeet Singh misread a word in Aasa Ki Vaar. When challenged by two Sikh ladies sitting in a UK Gurdwara where these Keertanis were performing Keertan they justified their beadbi (violation) of Gurbaani by saying that their "Guru" (referring to Jagjit Sinh) said that "phaaray" (torn) as stated in Aasa Ki Vaar in Sri Guru Granth Sahib jee is actually "pehiray" (worn). 
Guru Har Rai Sahib Ji's eldest son Sri Ram Rai had needless enmity with the eight and ninth Gurus and appointed his own Masands. He changed a line in the holy Gurbani just to please the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb, changing "Mittee musalmaan kee…" (soil is of the Muslim…) to "Mittee beimaan kee…" (soil is of the deceitful…). The seventh Satguru discarded Sri Ram Rai from the house of the Guru forever, because he altered Gurbani. Satguru said:

 _*ਜਿਨ ਭੈ ਅਦਬ ਨ ਬਾਨੀ ਧਾਰਾ ।
ਜਾਨਹੁ ਸੋ ਸਿਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਮਾਰਾ । 20 ।
"Those who do not fear and respect Gurbani, cannot be a Sikh of mine." 
(Sri Guru Partap Suraj Granth*) 

_ We must remember Seventh Nanak, Guru Har Rai Sahib Ji, disowned his own son and excommunicated him from the Panth after he intentionally distorted one word from Gurbani. However, today's Gurdwara Management Committees are allowing those who don't believe Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji should be on the throne of Guru Nanak, who believe that their self-proclaimed Satguru is the 15th incarnation of Guru Gobind Singh Ji, practice Havans and Bipran Kee Reet, and intentionally distort a word in Gurbani to perform Keertan on our Gurdwara because they have knowledge of Gurmat Sangeet. 

 Does knowledge of Gurmat Sangeet and Raag give one license to perform Keertan irrespective that they are corrupt fraudsters who believe intentionally and unapologetically distort Sikh history, Sikh principles and most seriously Gurbani, the Word of God? Anyone who allows Naamdharis to perform Keertan on the Gurdwara Stage is liable for the same punishment for allowing the followers of Ram Rai perform Keertan on the Guru's stage.
Gurbani says:


*ਕੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਗੀ ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਹੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਭੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥
Some sing of the Lord, through Raags (musical measures) and the sound current of the Naad, through the Vedas, and in so many ways. But the Lord, Har, Har, is not pleased by these, O Lord King.
ਜਿਨਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਕਪਟੁ ਵਿਕਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਤਿਨਾ ਰੋਇ ਕਿਆ ਕੀਜੈ ॥
Those who are filled with fraud and corruption within - what good does it do for them to cry out?
ਹਰਿ ਕਰਤਾ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਰੋਗ ਹਥੁ ਦੀਜੈ ॥
The Creator Lord knows everything, although they may try to hide their sins and the causes of their diseases.
ਜਿਨਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਸੁਧੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਲੀਜੈ ॥4॥11॥18॥
O Nanak, those Gurmukhs whose hearts are pure, obtain the Lord, Har, Har, by devotional worship. ||4||11||18||
(Ang 450)* 

Is the insult by Naamdharis towards Sri Guru Granth Sahib jee just limited to distortion of history, principles and Gurbani? No. In the 1940's the Naamdhari Guru Partap Singh started the practice called a 'Pattar Paath'. This was in imitation of the Gursikh Akhand Paath but what was particularly odious about it was that it entailed the Angs of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji being torn out and then passed to a number of Paathis (Scriptural readers) and the Patah then being done at the same time by 10-15 people. As a result the Paath was completed in a few hours. Then these Angs were burnt! Sri Akaal Takht Sahib warned Partap Singh about this violation of the sanctity of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. However, the 'Pattar Paaths' were only stopped after the Sikhs protested and Panthic Nihang Singhs threatened to kill Partap Singh.


The following UK Gurdwaras have advertised and promoted the Naamdhari Keertanis and therefore insulted Satguru Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji by allowing the followers of self-proclaimed Satguru who claims to be the rightful owner of Guru Nanak's throne and who intentionally and unapologetically distort Gurbani in the presence of Satguru Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji:
*Central Gurdwara, Drayton Bridge Road, West Ealing
Guru Amar Dass Gurdwara, Clifton road, Southall
Ramgharia Gurdwara, Oswald road, Southall
Guru Nanak Darbar, King Street, Southall
Guru Nanak Sikh School, Springfield Road, Hayes
Sri Guru Singh Sabha Gurdwara, Havelock Road, Southall
**Gurdwara Karamsar, High Road, Ilford
**Ramgarhia Gurdwara, Woodland Avenue, Slough
**Ramgaria Gurdwara, Foleshill Road, Coventry
**Gurdwara Baba Sang, High Street, Smethwick
Gurdwara Babe Ke, Soho Hill, Hockley*
A Sikh is one who owes sole allegiance to only Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and the Guru Khalsa Panth. May God bless the Gurdwara Sahib Management Committees with understanding so that they realize their mistake and beg for forgiveness from the Sikh Sangat in the presence of Satguru Sri Guru Granth Sahib and Guru-Roop Panj Pyaare. May Guru Sahib and generations to come forgive us for welcoming and allowing such Manmat to prevail in the House of Satguru Nanak.

Editors can be reached at Editors@panthic.org 


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 27, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> *UK Gurdwaras Insult Guru Sahib by promoting Naamdhari Cult *​
> *Wednesday 21st of February 2007 *
> 
> *Panthic Weekly News Bureau*​
> ...


 
Much as I despise this Namdhari's who are an abhoration to the Sikh faith and have strayed off the path laid down by Baba Balak Singh and Baba Ram Singh..............I despise Panthic Weekly and their "reporting" even more. If there was a pit of hell which newspapers could fall into, Pathic Weekly would be near the bottom with Sunday Sport and other obscene publications.


----------

